# Re manufactured ammo for back up / trading



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have enough ammo for my guns but I want some extra for a back up and for trading.
So I'm going to go with re manufactured ammo to save a few bucks on my budget.
I can get .45 500 rounds for $125,,,9mm 500 rounds for $100,,,38 spl 500 for $115,,,40 S&w 500 for $115 
They are all FMJ (what the heck) I don't think trading ammo is a good idea in most places but around here I
will be trading with the local farmers for eggs beef and stuff like that.
I had bought some .45 from this place and they seemed to do fine. and I don't think a lot of people will be that
picky about ammo after TSHTF. 
So where can I get a good deal on 12 gauge for hunting game like a 4 shot or something? 
And do the the ammo prices sound OK in todays market?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I share your idea, I really wonder if I might be resupplying someone who might be my enemy.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Prices sound reasonable. There are no good deals in any type of real hunting 12 gauge ammo, such as #4, that I can find. I throw up a little when I see the prices on some of this "scientifically engineered" 12 gauge ammo for hunting. Ammo trading for me is a no-no, unless like you implied, "I know them". Even then, I'll ask myself what kind of relationship we had prior to all this. And I completely agree that most people won't care what kind of ammo they're getting, reman'd or not. I stay away from re-man'd ammo if possible for my own personal use. 

Bought a box of that HSM? re-man'd .223 ammo. First round in locked up my AR like nobody's business. Damn near beat the death out of it banging it on the work bench while pulling the charging handle to get it out of battery. 

They have a tendency to re-size the neck and that's it. Which means from the shoulder down, you have "fire formed" brass from somebody else's gun. No Bueno!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Small Base Dies for semi auto
Full Length dies for bolt action

FL or Neck Sizing is easier,guess what a reman company will do.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

paraquack said:


> While I share your idea, I really wonder if I might be resupplying someone who might be my enemy.


 Yes I agree with you on this. are you going to supply ammo to someone that might turn out to be
someone that wants to take what you have? 
But where I'm at in my BOL it is something you would have to see to understand. Good solid people with farms
with chickens, cattle, pigs and all sorts of stuff to eat and most have an abundance of caned goods from there gardens.
As I think about it I bet the ammo most of these people will want will be for hunting not killing.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Trade odd calibers like 5.7 FN, 270 win, 30-30. like that. 


MOLON LABE


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

ordnance21xx said:


> Trade odd calibers like 5.7 FN, 270 win, 30-30. like that.
> 
> MOLON LABE


 The 30-30 is not a odd caliber around here. It is widely used for hunting. 
Most people here hunt with there hand me down Fathers or Grandfathers firearms. 
They don't seem to be that interested in any "Hi tech" Semi Automatics but don't take this the wrong
way. Some of these ******** can really shoot. I must admit until recently my 1# gun was a 1897 Winchester
shotgun that my Dad gave me when I was 16. Bird shot to slugs it's all I ever needed. Until I woke up and started
to look around. I really don't like the idea of needing anything else but times have changed.
looks like I will be handing down my 97 along with an AR. -- I hope it's never needed. But I know better.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> Prices sound reasonable. There are no good deals in any type of real hunting 12 gauge ammo, such as #4, that I can find. I throw up a little when I see the prices on some of this "scientifically engineered" 12 gauge ammo for hunting. Ammo trading for me is a no-no, unless like you implied, "I know them". Even then, I'll ask myself what kind of relationship we had prior to all this. And I completely agree that most people won't care what kind of ammo they're getting, reman'd or not. I stay away from re-man'd ammo if possible for my own personal use.
> 
> Bought a box of that HSM? re-man'd .223 ammo. First round in locked up my AR like nobody's business. Damn near beat the death out of it banging it on the work bench while pulling the charging handle to get it out of battery.
> 
> They have a tendency to re-size the neck and that's it. Which means from the shoulder down, you have "fire formed" brass from somebody else's gun. No Bueno!


This is a terrible practice, I would stay completely away from anything with an HSM logo on it if that's the case. I've had success with re-manufactured ammo from a local guy here in the past but quite honestly I prefer my reloads over even factory ammo. No manufacturer is going to custom tailor a load to my particular gun so to wring the most accuracy I can get out of it I load my own. Now SHTF I can see where bartering re-man ammo could be an option but I'd be very hesitant to trade ammo to anyone, especially if it's going to be a long term thing because you never know when you'll be able to resupply. Hell it's been almost 2 years since I've seen a pound of unique and this isn't even technically a SHTF scenario.

-Infidel


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

those are good prices. I love me some reloads and use them at the range and for matches.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

As long as the ammo works in your guns,why not. Just remember there is a difference between cheap and inexpensive.


----------

